# Does anyone live in Virginia??



## UndeadSpartan (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello furaffinity, my name is Alex. I am 14, a cheetah, and bisexual. I'm looking for people (any furry) who may live near me and would be willing to meet up :3 I have never met another furry, so mind me being shy.


----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2016)

There's definitely furries in Virginia, and they even have a few conventions there now, one coming up in August, in Herndon:

www.faunited.org: FAU 2016 - Home

There's a also a furry group that meets in northern VA:

www.meetup.com: NOVAFurs

Now given you're pretty young, I'm sure you've heard that you need to be careful before...but, I'll say it again...be careful! Use common sense, have fun, and if something feels creepy, well, run! 

But I've seen more and more younger furs, and I bet ya can find somebody in Virginia.

Hope this helps,

~Simo


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

I've never been anything or anyone "virgin"
;D
I made a non humorous funny


----------



## BTS (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi! I live in Virginia too, there is actually a ton of furries in this state that I know of and three conventions spread out across. Fursonacon, Fur the More, and FAUnited. Definitely not a bad state to be a furry in.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

If you live in Northern Virginia, there is the group NOVAFurs: Userpage of novafurs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net .
There are also the FA group Virginia Furs Userpage of virginiafurs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net . They have links to other meetup groups.

I'd suggest meeting people through the group events they do. And please, be careful! You are rather young so always be cautious.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

Simo said:


> There's definitely furries in Virginia, and they even have a few conventions there now, one coming up in August, in Herndon:
> 
> www.faunited.org: FAU 2016 - Home
> 
> ...


Are you going to the bowling thing tomorrow? My husband and I will be there.


----------



## Simo (May 6, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> Are you going to the bowling thing tomorrow? My husband and I will be there.



I'd love to go, but no car! I take the MARC train down to work, near College Park. I do plan to go to the Zoo meet in DC. Pretty much, I have to try to find meets that I can take mass transit to...due to some vision/cornea issues, I can't drive, at the moment. But I'd love to go to some of the area events, maybe share rides? Me and my mate (husband) went to Fur the More, and that was fun...so I'm always looking for things I can get to.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

Simo said:


> I'd love to go, but no car! I take the MARC train down to work, near College Park. I do plan to go to the Zoo meet in DC. Pretty much, I have to try to find meets that I can take mass transit to...due to some vision/cornea issues, I can't drive, at the moment. But I'd love to go to some of the area events, maybe share rides? Me and my mate (husband) went to Fur the More, and that was fun...so I'm always looking for things I can get to.
> 
> Thanks for asking!


Ah, that is a shame. My husband and I live near Fort Belvoir, VA in the Alexandria area. When we were in South Korea we had no car, so I understand your situation. I'll be at the zoo event so I will see you there!


----------



## Simo (May 6, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> Ah, that is a shame. My husband and I live near Fort Belvoir, VA in the Alexandria area. When we were in South Korea we had no car, so I understand your situation. I'll be at the zoo event so I will see you there!



Yeah, it's hard here, without a car, that's for sure...the main thing is just how expensive they are, the insurance, inspections, and everything. But hopefully in a year or so. South Korea must have been interesting; we watch a lot of Korean 'Dramas' and also love the food.

The zoo sounds fun...wish they allowed fursuits, as I love seeing fursuiters and wanna become one, but seeing real animals will be fun, to, including the Red Panda they have, with a history of escaping  Well, I'll keep in touch, nice to meet an area fur, here.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

You certainly do save a lot of money when you don't have a car. 

My husband and I just built our first fursuits! I can't imagine wearing it during the zoo thing because they get hot pretty quickly...


----------

